# JButton in GUI für Handys?



## sirair (23. Feb 2010)

Hi,

erstelle für mein Telefon eine kleine GUI. Gibts die Möglichkeit ein JButton oder generell Buttons hinzuzufügen?


----------



## The_S (24. Feb 2010)

Du musst eine High-Level-GUI bauen. Da nimmste dann am besten ne Form und fügst ein StringItem mit dem Appearance-Mode BUTTON hinzu.


----------



## sirair (24. Feb 2010)

bei mir wird kein Button angezeigt. Woran liegts?

```
package Gui;


import javax.microedition.midlet.*;
import javax.microedition.lcdui.*;

public class MainMidlet extends MIDlet implements CommandListener {

    private Display Display;
    private Form Form;
    private Command ExitCommand;

    public MainMidlet(){
        Display = Display.getDisplay(this);
        Form = new Form("test");
        StringItem Item = new StringItem("Item1", null, 2);
        StringItem Item2 = new StringItem("Item2", null, 2);
        Form.append(Item);
        Form.append(Item2);
        ExitCommand = new Command("Exit", Command.EXIT, 0);
        Form.addCommand(ExitCommand);
        Form.setCommandListener(this);
      
    }

    public void startApp() {
            
    mDisplay.setCurrent(Form);

    }

    public void pauseApp() {
    }

    public void destroyApp(boolean unconditional) {
    }

    public void commandAction(Command c, Displayable d) {
        if(c == ExitCommand){
            destroyApp(false);
            notifyDestroyed();
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## The_S (25. Feb 2010)

Jop. Ist natürlich Geräteabhängig. Aber du solltest auf jeden Fall noch ein Command vom Typ Command.ITEM adden bzw. als DefaultCommand setzen


```
Item.setDefaultCommand(new Command("Test", "Test", Command.ITEM, 1));
```

Wenn du sicher gehen möchtest, würde ich dir eher zu normalen Command anstatt Buttons raten. Wenn du ein Menü simulieren möchtest, kannst du auch eine List mit normalen Einträgen nehmen. Dein StringItem könnte auch nur aus einem Bild bestehen, dass einen Button "simuliert". Oder du zeichnest dir gleich deinen eigenen Button mit einem CustomItem selbst.

Du siehst, in der Java ME Welt gibt es viele, aber fast keinen Standardweg  . Die Lösung hängt immer vom spezifischen Problem ab.

Noch eine generelle Anmerkung zu deinem Code:

Variablen und Attribute schreibt man klein.


----------

